# More new babys



## JesseRayJames (May 22, 2011)

last night i stripped my female vic and she had a batch of 42 babys! i thought that was pritty crazy, all of the other batches they have had have been no more than 21 so im happy. And they lived through the night in the net breeder, so thats also my good news.


----------

